# Sweet Potato Mac and "Cheese"



## powerplantop (Aug 2, 2017)

Ingredients:

1 pound elbow macaroni
1/2 cup oil 
3.5 ounce flour
1 cup sweet potato, cooked and mashed
3.5 cups almond milk or your favorite milk
1 clove garlic chopped
1 teaspoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons sea salt
1 teaspoon Lemon Juice
1 teaspoon Dijon Mustard
1 pinch nutmeg

Instructions:

1. Roast sweet potatoes at 350F until cooked thru (roughly 2 hours)
2. Heat 1/2 cup of oil and add 3.5 ounces of flour.
Cook for 2 minutes
3. Add roasted and mashed sweet potato, almond milk, garlic, soy sauce, sea salt, lemon juice and
mustard. Wisk to combine.
4. Bring the sauce up to temp, reduce flame to low and cook for 5 minutes.
5. Just before serving add a pinch of nutmeg.
6. Cook the elbow macaroni according to package directions.
7. Drain macaroni add sauce and combine.

Printable recipe here: Dairy Free Sweet Potato Mac and “Cheese”


----------



## blissful (Aug 3, 2017)

My DH would have my funeral next week if I did that to his sacred mac and cheese. 
We are growing sweet potatoes this year, our first time, and I love them. Interesting recipe, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2017)

I want to try the ATK method of making mac and cheese. They cooked the macaroni in enough milk to soften the pasta and then mix in the cheese. I keep a box of powdered milk for cooking. And a sweet potato is on my list for today's shopping. Hmmm. I would have to serve the potato on the side. 

 This is a great recipe for those who are lactose intolerant.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 3, 2017)

blissful said:


> My DH would have my funeral next week if I did that to his sacred mac and cheese.
> We are growing sweet potatoes this year, our first time, and I love them. Interesting recipe, thanks for sharing it.



 For a very long time I only wanted the blue box. Now the stuff is so salty its hard to eat. 

The sweet potato sauce is good, next I want to try using it as queso dip. That has to be good.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 3, 2017)

Addie said:


> I want to try the ATK method of making mac and cheese. They cooked the macaroni in enough milk to soften the pasta and then mix in the cheese. I keep a box of powdered milk for cooking. And a sweet potato is on my list for today's shopping. Hmmm. I would have to serve the potato on the side.
> 
> This is a great recipe for those who are lactose intolerant.



First time hearing about that method but it sounds really good and best of all simple.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2017)

powerplantop said:


> First time hearing about that method but it sounds really good and best of all simple.



I've been using the Serious Eats version with additions of things such as bacon and it's really good.  

3-Ingredient Stovetop Macaroni and Cheese Recipe | Serious Eats


----------

